
Show HN: 1m video visualization of Covid-19 spread - leshill
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3Tf03n9Gvc
======
leshill
Hi HN

As the Covid-19 pandemic was progressing, it was hard to get my head around
the numbers being bandied about—and I work with data daily (LOL!)

Then on March 26, the NYT open-sourced their daily data on case counts in the
US and made it available on GitHub. Using the data and a few hours a night, I
built an interactive map for the web.

That effort is open source and built with Bootstrap, TypeScript, React, Redux,
and Redux Sagas. You can find that here:

[https://covid-19-map.leshill.app](https://covid-19-map.leshill.app)

The effect was pretty stunning. Just watching the NYC count go up day by day
was pretty scary .

After getting similar feedback from others, I added some text for context and
made a 1 minute video using iMovie and KeyNote (for the text slides) and
posted to YouTube here:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3Tf03n9Gvc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3Tf03n9Gvc)

Hope this is at least informative,

All the best and stay healthy,

